

Ask HN: I have a 40% click-through. Should I start building? - p0larboy

A few weeks, I released a marketing page ( http://78a31277.dotcloud.com ) for a web app idea that I had. So far there is around 40% click-through to the "plans and pricing" page which kinda imply that there is demand right? So should I start building?
======
TuaAmin13
Browsing your site, I would kind of suggest that if you got an email address
after clicking on pricing & plans (ie they clicked on 1 plan) then that'd be a
worthwhile number. The pricing and plans page by itself I would argue is
rather meaningless when you have 2 apparent pages of content.

I'm not saying there's not demand; I'm just saying your pricing page CTR
doesn't mean exactly what you think it means. There's no FAQ I could have gone
to or an about; just 2 offsite links and the pricing page.

------
fezzl
I wouldn't use click-through rate to your pricing page as an indicator of
anything. It's just too weak and remote.

Try getting people to type in their credit card numbers and click purchase.
That is better, if you're going to use the "utilize landing page to measure
demand" tactic anyhow.

------
jbhelms
One problem that I see is that I did the "Get a taste" thing and it just spun
and spun and never did anything. I am now a little apprehensive that I gave
your app access to my Facebook posts.

~~~
p0larboy
No worries.. Nothing is kept on the backend, in fact there is no backend~

------
darwindeeds
It will help a lot if you moved the email signup to the homepage... Its not
bad that it is in the "Plans & Pricing", but it helps to promote the free
option and get people to signup.

------
darkxanthos
Click through is less important than the number of people clicking into a
certain plan and signing up for beta. That would be a good conversion rate. If
that's 40% then hell yes!

------
petervandijck
The clickthrough rate is high because there's nothing else to click on.
Doesn't prove demand, sorry.

------
grah4
I would use the email signup % on that page as the indicator for validity.
Over 5%? Do it.

~~~
p0larboy
the stats there are pathetically little :(

~~~
grah4
I think the pricing page is giving you a high ctr % because it's really the
only option for a visitor to understand the product.

Perhaps you should work on your template and include a simple features page as
well. CTR from features -> pricing would be more meaningful than what you have
atm. The very best measure though is email subscribe opt-ins (bonus points for
double opt-ins).

Although you should really have a statistically valid number of uniques to
qualify the idea (a few k). Keep working on your process and generating more
ideas and you'll find something with market fit!

------
doki_pen
Why not? Unless you have something better to work on, I'd say go for it.

------
4midori
Did you just use Google ads to draw traffic?

~~~
p0larboy
Nope.. All through forums

